# A question for Hobie peddlers



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Because we all love to paddle or peddle our kayaks to go fishing , my question is , do any of you Hobie guys and girls go out just for a peddle or paddle occasionally, what i am trying to establish , is , are hobies good to peddle or paddle for exercise , to take out on the water just because its a nice day and you feel like a 6 or 8 k peddle to have a look around, or explore a new river or creek or have a peddle with a few mates.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

HI Bazzoo,

Yep I have gone for a long pedalled a few times, though often I call it Trolling :lol:

Seriously though I have pedalled up and down the Huon River here in the off Trout season looking for landmarks and good fish holding spots. Travelled probably 3 Km's up river and about 4 km's down river of the thown of Huonville.

For me due to stuffed shoulders I can't paddle for extended periods of time, but I can pedal for 5 or 6 hours no trouble at all.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Blaen said:


> I can't paddle for extended periods of time, but I can paddle for 5 or 6 hours no trouble at all.


 :lol: :lol: John you haven't helped the Tassie image mate :wink:


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

err umm thanks Dodge :roll:   :roll: :wink:

Editted and fixed and now I am hiding in a very large hole


----------



## wolfy (Apr 27, 2007)

[/quote]I honestly don't know whether I could force myself to leave the rod behind - what if a great big bait ball with millions of big feeding fish under it came along and I didn't have a rod???? I'd cry.


> I know what you mean. I was test driving the Revo and Outback in a great little lake on Friday and there were trout rising all over the place, and not a rod in sight.
> 
> Tragic.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

I like the idea Barry, but I don't seem to have the time. When I do have the time everything just seems too fishy not to try at least 1 rod.

I actually thought about this after joining the forum though, whether most people were fisherman who took to the yak to extend thier fishing or kayakers who took up fishing


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

I guess the reasoning behind my post , is with the view to the possibility of buying a Hobie Revo,as i think that they would peddle quite nicely , and paddle pretty smoothly with the fins out, and as my background is paddling , i am wondering if any of you Hobie owners enjoy going for a long peddle, i realise its a case of get on one and try it, but is it a pleasurable enough experiance to do it simply for the joy of the exercise and being on the water


----------



## Nodds (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi Bazzoo. 
Just yesterday Pcsoluitionman (Lee) and I went to Lake McDonald to see Mal at Sunstate Hobie and test drive a Revo and an Outback. The first thing I did was paddle the revo about 800m to compare it's paddleabilaty with the other yaks Iv'e paddled and I must say I am going to enjoy paddleing the Revo a lot. As to weather it is plesureable to just peddle or not, after fishing for two hours or so (and catching some nice bass, thanks Mal) I put the rods away for the run back and I must say I don't think Iv'e enjoyed just being on the water more than I did peddling along and steering with a finger tip. I will be picking up my revo tomorrow and yeah I can see myself just going for a peddle/paddle to look at the world and take some pics (but would just one rod be cheeting? lol) but I did enjoy fishing from it more than than the paddle only yaks Iv'e paddled.

my two cents.

cheers nodds 

ps did you read the part where I pick up MY NEW HOBIE REVOLUTION TOMORROW   :wink: 8)


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Yeah , i take your point Kim and Nodds , it wouldnt be a big sin to carry a telescopic and a few lures just in case , good luck tomorrow Nodds and happy new REVO


----------



## grant ashwell (Apr 24, 2007)

I own a Revolution and rarely take it out unless fishing (and I live on the river) I do however go out 3 plus times a week paddling in my Perception. Paddling feels nicer to me and I enjoy the top half workout. For fishing though, it's the Revo which I can maintain much high speed for longer and go much further in apart from all the hands free stuff. Must say my leg muscles have improved alot. When I first got the Hobie I paddled a few times but found it was a bit like having 8 cylinders and only using 4 after I got used to the fins though it does go ok.[/b][/u][/i]


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

Bazzoo I too have a Revo and like to mix up the peddle/paddle bit. I find though that I peddle for the distance and paddle when spinning or using the flyrod. The peddle comes in when the conditions start to worsen as well.

Rod


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Barry,

It took me along time to come to terms with your question - Peddling without fishing :roll: .

However I realized there has been more than 1 occasion I have gone out and come home empty handed - Was I disappointed? NO
If, god forbid, there were no fish to catch I would still be out peddling the Hobie. Truth be know I would probably still have the lure out the back just in case!

I believe as a exercise machine and as a 'get close to nature' machine they are fantastic. As a fishing platform they cant be beat.

Ash


----------



## DavidA (Mar 13, 2007)

Blaen said:


> HI Bazzoo,
> 
> Seriously though I have pedalled up and down the Huon River here in the off Trout season looking for landmarks and good fish holding spots. Travelled probably 3 Km's up river and about 4 km's down river of the thown of Huonville.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

DavidA said:


> Hi Blaen,
> 
> I was down there on holidays last month and your description makes me green with envy. That area is just beautiful. Next time (hopefully) there will be a yak on the car roof.


If you don't bring it down with you David you can borrow the Hobie for a trip or two, but if you do bring it down expect me to be on the river with you :lol:


----------



## DavidA (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks, John. Not sure when it will be, but I will definitely get in touch when I get there.

Also pleasing to see someone who can spell English (as opposed to American!).


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVCcB4EAAHTfgAASQe9QgDSgFCA/7//wQAIdmzKtAamapqBsp6TGmk2oBoANBqYQaRkIamNNIAafqm0gwANGhowjJoNGmgMGmQiCepip+U9NKY1NA09RhCA2AZBu/j49e79kbPQnJHv6PkbgaetWeDXEqLchKSWPt1mwiJPnf2kIjxTCa5WS254jI72MGT4EIoIU2QWxWvN/S6eXCtKueq3LhPDV9mXyBkU6ZNzwiKxmevseq30ARYiuFQLCcOkVGaps7tJ1lcmwjDgKUS3HF6fdEFmLU5uw7btmPQCJ05+0fgotFZepmZco1Havr58C4MiLfaHaCNvqZanKVF5kSgUBHgBCo0dK1qaaqngaJAkzN28oL6oIEQZH57I26Jd0E6b8rlqVIDjwxMgKhmqzb17xhWUEGfxJXgnY/J8ouHLoLPXQZim8jiAj7kMOiSDoHTd+Rr7zsai7irPtE6Y0G9XMRXyljg6YxMyO8BpdS0uIiUiyvhDiwgDPZBKt0ha6gISbhEFqxe4wQJmksEpgvoNyH1z2tfrkBW+gQmpteCMGO6vFzjGEuIspAnJRZJoIW9AUAJ018E4iVRFHDWmt2LtCFRkkgeLFNjiS5DigzdvKirlQXgqYV0J4TYY4cRgA2Zg57c7RAIH0t8vLsdMHI+R1XWyGapeN5z2XIbmKQ4ku4ICLlXN0/kyEh/xdyRThQkFCcB4E


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

I would go peddling without a rod just to be out there....but why on earth would you do it?

I went for a peddle/cruise only a month or so ago. "Keep it reel (pun intended...oh where do I get the inspiration for this stuff?)and keep it simple" I said to myself. Just a light rod only. One light rod and an SX-40 and I went out to enjoy Lake Mac'. One whiting, 1 Squire and a 42cm flattie for lunch.

Loved the close to nature thing, loved the sea breeze, didn't particularly enjoy clearing my lure of wead every second cast but did love being out there in the sunshine. The experience was tripled by the rod and the anticipation of tussling with something regardless of however small.

Yakking without a rod? Absurd concept :roll:

Oh and as Kraley says...driving a Hobie is a great, great form of exercise. I can get 3 or 4 hours of exercise which is great for the heart and very, very mellow on the legs. Beats my morning 40 minute run hands down. Even my Doc is all barred up over the whole thing. "Bar down Doc" I have to say. The wife won't buy me yak fishing 6 days a week!

I am sure that paddling renders similar results.

My opinion only.

JT


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

bazzoo said:


> I guess the reasoning behind my post , is with the view to the possibility of buying a Hobie Revo,as i think that they would peddle quite nicely , and paddle pretty smoothly with the fins out, and as my background is paddling , i am wondering if any of you Hobie owners enjoy going for a long peddle, i realise its a case of get on one and try it, but is it a pleasurable enough experiance to do it simply for the joy of the exercise and being on the water


Hi Bazz,
I occasionally go for a paddle in my revo with my wife out on the Sport for a picnic. Although the last "picnic" trip I managed to take a fishing rod and trolled it whilst paddling. 

Just did a camping trip up the Shoalhaven river the past weekend and ended up paddling most of the trip. The Revo isn't too bad paddling she keeps up pretty well with most other kayaks, except for the Ferrarri looking sea kayaks which just cut through the water.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

redphoenix said:


> Get the 2007+ seat though if you can.. better for your back.


Red,

Any idea if the seat can be retro'ed to the 2006 model?


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

Blaen said:


> redphoenix said:
> 
> 
> > Get the 2007+ seat though if you can.. better for your back.
> ...


Easily interchangable... got an older seat in the Sport and the new super dupper seat in the Revo. Seat fits both kayaks


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2007)

I do actually paddle my Outback quite a bit, but I generaly only do it for exersize. I also push the mirage drive with my arms sometimes to, which also gives an interesting workout. But by and large I pedal the thing - especially when fishing.

DavidA, if you ever catch me out using yankee spelling, it's because I worked for 5 years writing for US audiences for Asian based companies. I've been near institutionalized by it but I'm working on it with constant therapy


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

tugboat said:


> Easily interchangable... got an older seat in the Sport and the new super dupper seat in the Revo. Seat fits both kayaks


Thanks Tugboat


----------

